# Good Archaeology Link



## AWP (Nov 28, 2006)

I like this one for news stories about digging things up.

http://www.archaeologica.org/NewsPage.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool, thanks Free!


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 28, 2006)

Danke Danke, there Mr. FF

I knew we kept you around for a reason...;) 

LL


----------



## pardus (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you FF, thats a keeper.


----------

